# Brag about yourself



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

there's a lot of negativity around the forums so here's one to help lift your moods. Post something random that's positive about yourself starting with "I don't mean to brag but..."
It can be about a skill, hobby, accomplishment, anything really. 
I'll start it off
I don't mean to brag but I'm pretty good with animals.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I am ridiculously clever, talented, skilled at most things.......  I refuse to be beaten or proved wrong...and i usually succeed.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm a good looking guy with an insane amount of imagination


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't mean to brag but.. im p rad

and got da booty


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm attractive, I'm smart, I'm loyal to those I'm close to, and I'm really good with horses.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't mean to brag but it looks like I have quit smoking successfully this time.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't want to brag, but i'm a genius. I'm specially awesome when it comes to computers. I have never lied in my life. I have never done a bad thing to anyone in my life. If i become close to someone, i'm extremely loyal to them.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a white man but I'm not a racist, I'm good with animals having being raised on a farm with chickens I used to fight roosters and win


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I can shoot a basketball well


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I make perfect toast


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

I beat the number one team in The Last of Us Multiplayer.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm good at uhhh, singing...


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't mean to brag, but I went on disney.com, *without* my parents' permission. I'm also decent at designing stuff.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I can already see this thread being very popular....


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

waerdd said:


> I don't mean to brag, but I went on disney.com, *without* my parents' permission. I'm also decent at designing stuff.


Hahaha very funny lol


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't mean to brag but I'm nice with the keys


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't mean to brag but I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my mouth


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ImBrittany said:


> I don't mean to brag but I can tie a knot in a cherry stem with my mouth


lol


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am earning a decent salary - plus a second job, which I don't have to do but I do it on a free weekend tax - free. I am well-travelled, can cook curry and like animals. I have my own teeth, hair and have never been in debt. I have a very good job, which is flexible and have a great taste in music (eclectic)


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Lisa said:


> I don't mean to brag but it looks like I have quit smoking successfully this time.


Oh, you had been smoking?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't mean to brag but I can go over a month without having a life. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Oblivio said:


> I don't mean to brag but I can go over a month without having a life. ��


I don't mean to brag but I never had a life


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a lot of friends on http://www.socialanxietysupport.com


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't mean to brag, but i'm a fantastic liar.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I once one second prize in a beauty contest.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Srylance said:


> I don't mean to brag, but i'm a fantastic liar.


You're lying.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I could probably be cool around "normies" but they don't deserve me once bitten twice shy


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't mean to brag but I squished a spider the other day and only cursed and screamed at it for a minute beforehand.


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

TabbyTab said:


> I don't mean to brag but.. im p rad
> 
> and got da booty


:haha :haha :clap


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

ilylikekanyeloveskanye said:


> :haha :haha :clap


wat


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My penis is of medium size


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't mean to brag but I think I'm really clever, kind, loyal and have a great sense of humor. Also, I've always been true to myself.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> I don't mean to brag but.. im p rad
> 
> and got da booty


I got dat booty too.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I can be sexy.


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't mean to brag but I replaced stuff on my car, like the cambelt, water pump, brakes, wheel bearing all on my own. I also have engineering qualifications and can wiggle my ears


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

i dont mean to brag but


HNNNGH BRIT HAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VOICE IN DA WURLD


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Once when it was cold and I had just a t-shirt on, I caught Michael Jackson staring at my pokey nipple


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't mean to brag but if you have a foot fetish then you'll orgasm when you see mine.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My facial hair is currently in between stubble and a beard and it looks damn sexy Brittany...damn sexy.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't mean to brag but I'm good at bragging.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Have a steady well paying job. Really good at, or at least decent at every activity/sport I try. Any racket sport, snowboarding or skiing, water sports, video games, archery, bowling, pool, rock climbing. Naturally talented. 

I can usually make people IRL laugh if I try, either exploiting retarded voices or facial expressions, or telling a couple jokes that 99% of the time land. The other 1% land about as well as the Challenger did, but we try to ignore those times.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't mean to brag but I can beat most guys at pool or snooker


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't mean to brag but I think children love me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't mean to brag but I can heat up a microwave entrée real good


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I can be a pretty skilled writer


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm a sexy beast with no equal. Men, women, and animals alike want to be me, with me, at the same time. God himself inflicted me with SAD to prevent me from overtaking the earth with my sexiness.


----------



## ZoeMoon (Jun 23, 2015)

I can scramble up an egg like nobody's business. I have this uncanny ability to pop into forums and just start posting, and then get anxiety about whether or not it's a problem for the forum veterans. I'm a phenomenal air Kung Fu/Ninjutsu master (yes, both at once). I can avoid human contact for months at a time without a single urge to become visible again.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

In total, all my years of gaming, I maybe have about 25k+ hours clocked into all my games put together.

Top that you ****ing casuals.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feels awesome getting a pump at the gym or when lifting anything heavy. Hopefully I can get to my fitness goals one day.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i dont mean to brag but sometimes i get a bit over-enthusiastic and it comes across that way


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

i am sooo ****ing smart on several areas, especially human behaviour (i don't believe it's that unlikely that i'm the smartest person in the world on this area).
i have had sex with 3 girls at age 19 despite having generalized anxiety disorder (including SAD) and have had plenty of other chances.
i am good looking and i have very good genes
i am incredibly funny and have an overall awesome personality when i'm socially comfortable
i went from smoking 19 joints a week to 7 from one day to another
and for some reason, i'm really proud about being an atheist 

this might have went a bit over the edge but that's just what i feel :i


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can shred on guitar.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm good at being lazy


----------



## doyle (Jul 25, 2015)

i can ride my bike with no hands while eating a tuna and light mayo sandwich maybe a bit of cucumber with it


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm a pokemon master


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i don't mean to brag but i haven't been to a dentist in 14 years and nothing seems to be hurting or rotting


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

What a positive thread. 

I don't mean to brag but... I am a really good public speaker (oddly enough).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am 40 and fabulous, okay?!

Know that!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I can draw, I can write, I never chewed on a kite and I don't get grossed out easily.


----------

